

CLisp on Nokia N900 - alrex021
http://talk.maemo.org/showthread.php?t=42339

======
faragon
It is great, as Lisp is very good for prototyping and solve simple problems
fast with a 5 minutes snippet (e.g. calculator for statistics). Anyway, the
thing more I miss to run in my N900 is the GNU C/C++ compiler (it is possible
in the SDK, but because of library dependencies it is not yet possible in the
actual device -someone has to do the work-). As alternative, I didn't tried
yet to use the Fabrice Bellard's TCC ("Tiny C Compiler"; may be it works off-
the-shelf, as it contains ARMv4 support -i.e. no Thumb2 opcodes, meaning
larger binaries-, done by Daniel Glöckner), but may be I'll try it some day.

~~~
josch
golang for maemo comes with the plan 9 c compiler. not sure whether you can
use system libs with it, though.

~~~
faragon
Thank you for the advice. I tried it, but unfortunately, unless I miss
something, and although 5c compiler is there and seems to work, the problem is
that header files (e.g. stdio.h) are missing (the golang is installed at
/opt/go, containing /opt/go/pkg/linux_arm and /opt/go/bin).

